# hacer bocinas portatiles para celular



## jmrres (Oct 11, 2011)

Tengo dos bocinas de 8ohms y 3w y quiero adaptarlas para que usen baterias y una entrada o salida de 3.5mm necesito que me ayuden con el circuito.. y que materiales podria utilizar..?


----------



## phavlo (Oct 11, 2011)

Nunca se debe conectar una batería directamente a los parlantes, para "elevar" la potencia del celular vas a necesitar un amplificador, el cual podría ser un TDA2822, que es de baja potencia, en general se usan para los parlantes de PC.


----------



## jmrres (Oct 12, 2011)

Me podrias mostrar de manera grafica un circuito con este amplificador..? gracias por la respuesta


----------



## phavlo (Oct 12, 2011)

http://www.datasheetcatalog.net

busca en TDA2822 y en la misma hoja de datos esta el esquema.


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 12, 2011)

estimado jmrres dejo a tu consideracion los siguientes esquemas con el tda2822, saludos


----------



## ZUNDACK (Oct 13, 2011)

Amigo por dios!! solo busca un amplificador integrado que te guste y que la potencia sea adecuada para las bocinas ,le conectas la entrada de audio con un potenciometro de 10 k ,la batería y las bocinas en las salidas y por ultimo diseñas el cajon y ya!!!!  Nota: Pon le un disipador decente al ampli.


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hola, una buena opción es el tda 2822, con una bateria de 9v lo alimentas sin problemas, lo unico que tiene en contra es que si queres volumen tenes que sacrificar calidad y con parlantes de 8Ω tenes bastante distorción. Dejo unas fotos de uno que arme como amplificador para auriculares portatil, y unos prlantes de 8Ω 3w que arme despues para probarlo con algo mas grande.

Saludos, Martin


----------



## SantyUY (Oct 13, 2011)

tinchorojo89 dijo:


> Hola, una buena opción es el tda 2822, con una bateria de 9v lo alimentas sin problemas, lo unico que tiene en contra es que si queres volumen tenes que sacrificar calidad y con parlantes de 8Ω tenes bastante distorción. Dejo unas fotos de uno que arme como amplificador para auriculares portatil, y unos prlantes de 8Ω 3w que arme despues para probarlo con algo mas grande.
> 
> Saludos, Martin



La verdad que te kedo estupendo !  ! te felicito


----------



## maezca (Oct 13, 2011)

aunque parezca inofensivo el tda2822 es una mini bestia!! yo con un uno de eso alimente un parlante de un equipo de musica (no recuerdo la medida) y suena realmente potente y calienta muy poco..lo unico que puede notar es que yo tenia unos parlantes chinos blancos y en este el tda 2822 calentaba demasiado, no podia tocarlo hasta que se quemo. compre el reemplazo y este con el que use el parlante grande, este no calienta en absoluto y suena mas yo supongo que el de los parlantes chinos era falsificado


----------



## jmrres (Oct 15, 2011)

tinchorojo89 dijo:


> Hola, una buena opción es el tda 2822, con una bateria de 9v lo alimentas sin problemas, lo unico que tiene en contra es que si queres volumen tenes que sacrificar calidad y con parlantes de 8Ω tenes bastante distorción. Dejo unas fotos de uno que arme como amplificador para auriculares portatil, y unos prlantes de 8Ω 3w que arme despues para probarlo con algo mas grande.
> 
> Saludos, Martin



amigo me puedes dejar el circuito y los materiales que utilizastes?


----------



## jarman88 (Dic 29, 2011)

phavlo dijo:


> http://www.datasheetcatalog.net
> 
> busca en TDA2822 y en la misma hoja de datos esta el esquema.



Armate el del datasheet del 2822M que funca de maravillas. Yo armé el mío y te puedo asegurar que tira un montón, más incluso que los parlantes de pc chinos que trae la compu (que por cierto usan el mismo integrado). Yo lo tengo con un parlante de 4 omhs, que es lo mínimo que puede soportar la etapa de salida según el datasheet. Es cierto que a máximo volumen distorsionan un poco (es bastante perceptible).

Lo que sí, agregale unos capacitores electrolíticos para el filtrado de la contínua, de 220 uF o 470 uF, tanto a la entrada como a la salida del amplificador. Estos no están en el datasheet.

Fijate que el potenciómetro sea Logarítmico porque esa es la escala del oído humano. Cuando lo comprás tiene una "A" antes del valor. Y ponele un capuchón de plástico a la perilla del pote porque me pasó que cuando lo tocaba mi cuerpo hacía de antena y captaba una radio y muchísima estática.



ZUNDACK dijo:


> Nota: Pon le un disipador decente al ampli



No hace falta si usas el TDA 2822M. Este viene con el encapsulado DIL08 (cuadradito y de 8 patas, 4 por cada lado) y no requiere disipador



tinchorojo89 dijo:


> Hola, una buena opción es el tda 2822, con una bateria de 9v lo alimentas sin problemas



Con 3V alcanza y sobra. Dos pilas AAA o la misma batería del celu, que trae 3,7V. Podés por ejemplo adaptar de alguna manera el esquema para que use la misma batería del celu


----------

